# Creepy sailing stories?



## PaulKroll (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, I was on another board about the outdoors and it has a really interesting thread with creepy outdoors stories. People posted everything form being stalked by cougars, psychos in the woods, to their , ghost, big foot and other weird creature encounters. I imagine people here must have a ton of such stories from the nautical perspective as well. I would love to hear them.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

There is nothing creepy about, on or in the sea...
The creepiest and weirdest things you might encounter are humans...


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

That's one of the things I like about being out on the water away from people, nothing creepy.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I was sailing at night, alone and exhausted in rough seas earlier this year and I passed close to a lobster trap buoy. I caught the stick of the buoy bobbing up and down out of the corner of my eye and for a second, enough time for my heart to race, I thought it was an arm reaching out of the water for me. But the only creepiness was my imagination.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I needed items for my boat, so I went shopping for them...


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

You mean the time the sharknado hit and then we had a zombie apocalypse? Zombie's can't swim, can they?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Many years ago sailing at night in the med on someone elses boat. I was on watch alone on a beautiful night so turned the nav lights off and all other lights so I could see the stars.
Suddenly from off the side of the boat in the water two electric green torpedoes streaked towards me and I braced for the detonation (as I jumped a meter in the air from shock) both torpedoes went under the boat as I gently freaked out. They turned around the other side of the boat and 2 dolphins surfaced together. Damn bio luminescence! It was so thick there you couldnt see the dolphins, just their shapes underwater.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

capecodda said:


> You mean the time the sharknado hit and then we had a zombie apocalypse? Zombie's can't swim, can they?


It is a fact that they can't. I am hooked on the walking dead tv series, and I always said if this were to happen I would live on a boat, and only come ashore for supplies.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

There was this one time, we were anchored out in the Bahamas, near the Bermuda triangle, eating lobster we had caught. My wife had eaten all of her lobster already, but I had like two bites left when I went down in the cabin to get another beer. When I came back up, my lobster was gone. I asked my wife what happened to it and she didn't know. We never did find out where it went. That was creepy.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I went sailing yesterday and all the Chardonnay disappeared! We still have no idea what happened.


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

I am out in the desert north of Roswell, and have no creepy stories, except about flying saucers and talking to animals, but I am sure that if you were to supply some of these sailors a FEW drinks they could tell you some really terifying stories.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

PaulKroll said:


> Hi, I was on another board about the outdoors and it has a really interesting thread with creepy outdoors stories. People posted everything form being stalked by cougars, psychos in the woods, to their , ghost, big foot and other weird creature encounters. I imagine people here must have a ton of such stories from the nautical perspective as well. I would love to hear them.


I got stalked by a cougar once. She was 67 and I was 26! Now that is creepy! She was even a part of the year live-aboard, on a 75 foot boat. If I had gone for it, since she has since passed and I would be rich! Oh why did I have to choose love? You can marry more money in a minute than you can make in a lifetime!


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Heading south off the coast of Florida, we passed an inflatable dinghy floating out in the open ocean in the middle of the night. As we passed it was close enough to tell what it was (barely, with the spotlight), but too far to see any detail, and we decided to circle back. The creepy part was imagining that there could be someone in it, alive or not. It could have been someone who got swept out to sea in a small boat, or used the dinghy as a life raft when forced to abandon ship, or refugees, or what have you.

Surprisingly we were able to find it again in the dark. It looked like it had been floating for some time. There was no one inside, and no outboard. Probably lost while towing. We left it alone, reported it to the CG, and went on our way.

In hindsight the only creepiness was in our own imaginations, but at the time it was an eerie sort of excitement in a long night watch.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Under sail, alone on watch in the SoPac in the early evening, a meteoroid came streaking across the sky, to impact within a few hundred yards of the boat. It lit the sky very brightly with an eerie green light and all the hairs on the back of my neck stood straight up.
A close second would have to be St. Elmo's fire, which I've had a couple of times.


----------



## Frag (Sep 7, 2012)

While fishing on the Thompson River (in Quebec), I was peacefully watching a single duck floating near by my canoe... Then WHAMMM he got attacked by something from under. He resurfaced screaming its lungs out, to get pulled under again. Duck was gone. So was my smile.

Does not seems like much, but in the peace of the moment, that little interlude really gave me the goosebumps.

Talking to my family that lives in the area, some told me that huge pikes occasionally attack ducks. Other people related similar events in that area...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

seeing life jackets floating in the ocean was creepy, even creepier was seeing a rubber glove floating down the Delaware bay recently...um, hope it was just a glove but looked like a hand reaching out for help!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

As a kid on my Dad's gill netter, Standing on the quarter as the net came up over the rollers. I was watching for smileys (big spring salmon which put a smile on the face) Thought I kept seeing someone swimming in the bio luminescence .Sure enough, as more net came home the body rose up and we brought it on board like a trussed up seal. (which it wasn't) Took it to the RCMP in Gibsons. All in a nights work. Hardly any gillnetters left now in the Salish Sea so finding running shoes complete with foot is becoming common.


----------



## WGEwald (Jun 2, 2014)

capecodda said:


> You mean the time the sharknado hit and then we had a zombie apocalypse? Zombie's can't swim, can they?


They walk along the bottom. Everybody knows that.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

I was anchored out in a small, remote, very shallow approach cove that other boaters had been avoiding because of the shallows. Way back in was a small power boat with a cabin. I was very quiet to not wake anyone and set my anchor. In the morning, I got up did my thing, never did see anyone. Left and went sailing. Came back. Still there, still no signs of life. Keep in mind, this isn't a place where people anchor out or moor and leave boats. 

Likely nothing amis of course. But as I sat there that evening, it got in my head that someone had anchored there solo, and died.  The more i sat enjoying my wine and the scenery, the creepier that boat seemed to me. 

When I left in the morning I was sure there was a dead guy on the boat. Creepy.

More likely the motor died, the put it in a protected spot to come get it later. Not so creepy.


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

capecodda said:


> You mean the time the sharknado hit and then we had a zombie apocalypse? Zombie's can't swim, can they?


Zombies do not need to swim... They walk along the seafloor...


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

capta said:


> Under sail, alone on watch in the SoPac in the early evening, a meteoroid came streaking across the sky, to impact within a few hundred yards of the boat. It lit the sky very brightly with an eerie green light and all the hairs on the back of my neck stood straight up.
> A close second would have to be St. Elmo's fire, which I've had a couple of times.


We had something similar once but it was not only one...
For the best part of an hour we watched those things draw fiery lines across the sky and explode somewhere so high up that you could not hear the bang...

But that was far away from being "creepy"...
That was just awesome, admirable, amazing and way cool!


----------



## Frag (Sep 7, 2012)

The Kaz II story, even though it looks more and more like an accident, is still a very creepy story to me...


----------



## chrissailorman (Apr 20, 2010)

capt vimes said:


> We had something similar once but it was not only one...
> For the best part of an hour we watched those things draw fiery lines across the sky and explode somewhere so high up that you could not hear the bang...
> 
> But that was far away from being "creepy"...
> That was just awesome, admirable, amazing and way cool!


Leonids....? Meteor storm? November, early 2000s


----------



## capt vimes (Dec 2, 2013)

It was in november... i cannot remember the year exactly but it was around 2000...

I think it was in 1999 and i was in the agaen sea...
What was so amazing was the size of the meteors because usually you only see some even if rather bright shooting stars, but those pieces were considerably larger...
They really exploded and their trails and the remnants from the explosion were visible for some time, shining in all colours just like some fireworks before dispersing...
It was the most amazing stuff i have ever seen!


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

capt vimes said:


> Zombies do not need to swim... They walk along the seafloor...


Do they reach down and unhook your anchor? Maybe that's why my next generation anchor slipped the other night. Anyone make a bottom walking zombie proof anchor? Great marketing opportunity.


----------



## chrissailorman (Apr 20, 2010)

capt vimes said:


> It was in november... i cannot remember the year exactly but it was around 2000...
> 
> I think it was in 1999 and i was in the agaen sea...
> What was so amazing was the size of the meteors because usually you only see some even if rather bright shooting stars, but those pieces were considerably larger...
> ...


The Leonid meteor shower occurs each November, about mid month. Every so often they produce a meteor storm. I was watching the one we are speaking of, a storm, in the early morning about 5:00am til daybreak. Trying to keep count, I gave up after 600! Leonid meteor showers typically produce many fireballs or bolides. Sometimes you can hear them hiss as they pass by but not too often. The best time to see meteors is after midnight usually....puts the earth in your position of passing through the debris cloud that produces the meteors, instead of them trailing behind the earth in the earlier hours, daylight and twilight. You must have had quite an enjoyable show, being at sea in a very dark sky!


----------



## zeilfanaat (Feb 28, 2002)

T37Chef said:


> even creepier was seeing a rubber glove floating down the Delaware bay recently...um, hope it was just a glove but looked like a hand reaching out for help!


You stole my thunder! We had the same thing happening in Baltimore Harbor; it was a large neoprene glove bobbing with the fingers pointing up, as if someone was about to rise up out of the water.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

We were sailing in thick fog in the days of the simple gps, no chart plotter. We were headed towards a standard Long island sound 10' buoy so we could get our bearings for sure.

When the buoy finally appeared about 20' off our bow it seem like it was 30' tall.

Must have been the fog.

Fog is jut plane creepy on the water.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Glanced down between the dock and the boat one evening to see a face. A guy from the next finger at fisherman's wharf. Been missing for six weeks or so. By the time the police got there it had gone down again so a diver brought it back. Really foul job .but I had big HD plastic bags from fishing so we could contain the loose parts .


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Fog is all kinds of creepy.

We had fog the whole way when we did our boat delivery, which also happened to be our first time sailing in the ocean. It, uh, really woke us up when we heard a ship's horn directly in front of us. We couldn't see it at all, and literally didn't know which way to turn.

We managed to hail them and sail around, but from then on every shape or shadow that came into the range of our useful vision looked like a ship or a boat or something completely nonsensical hunting us down.










More pics and stuff are in here:

Deliverance | Sailing Fortuitous


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

Capt Len said:


> Glanced down between the dock and the boat one evening to see a face. A guy from the next finger at fisherman's wharf. Been missing for six weeks or so. By the time the police got there it had gone down again so a diver brought it back. Really foul job .but I had big HD plastic bags from fishing so we could contain the loose parts .


Argh! What finger was this?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Alctel, I was mayor of finger one back in those days, building Thane. The subject of our attention was a livaboard on finger three. Some talk about his girlfriends boyfriend being involved but no proof. His father, swell known fisherman was pretty broken up and made a high speed drive down Cook street and a long ways out into Juan de. Nice Chrysler too.


----------



## krazzz (Jul 17, 2013)

A couple of weeks ago a couple friends and I anchored out near an outdoor concert. Started the day with one full bottle of rum (and other misc. beverages) and woke up the next morning with 2 empty bottles of rum. I manage the supply rather closely so I am positive only one bottle was aboard to start. Definitely creepy but I would be ok if it happened again some night


----------



## donjuanluis (Jun 24, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> I went sailing yesterday and all the Chardonnay disappeared! We still have no idea what happened.


How much Chardonnay was it? think I can guess on your mistery! we had same kind of creepy history with cabernet sauvignon.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Back in '53, my Dad and I explored an abandoned hospital in Rivers Inlet while the net drifted offshore.I found a bunch of Hardy Boys books. Dad collected a large gunny sack of medicine bottles and a funny looking copper contraption. My job was to pour salt water over it as it gurgled away on the coleman stove. Fortunatly we had a 6 pack of coke on board and the mystery is I can't remember for sure what happened next. Still have the contraption as a souvenir.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I had a friend sail with me off the coast of Georgia. We were only offshore about 25 miles, but he had never been in the ocean in anything smaller than a cruise ship and was very apprehensive. When NOAA got on the radio and talked about avoiding migrating whales in the area, he damned near panicked. "We have to get out of here - we shouldn't even be out here. The boat could sink if one decides to ram us." I tried to explain to him about how unlikely that would be when lo and behold a whale tail rose about 1/4-miles ahead and slipped beneath the waves. He didn't see it, though. A few minutes later, just after sundown, a whale began it's love song. Almost sounded like a loon was sitting in the cockpit with us - it was that loud. You would have thought my buddy had seen a ghost when that first sound echoed through the hull. He was in a true state of panic. 

The weather deteriorated as the night progressed, we had following seas of 10 to 12 feet, and maintaining a heading was a full time job. No more whale sounds that night, but at daybreak, I saw another just a few hundred yards ahead of the boat. My buddy was half asleep and never saw that one either, so I never bothered to mention it. To this day, two years later, he says he never experienced anything like that in his life and never wants to. 

Now, I've never feared a whale encounter, and have been right next to them on several occasions. The only wildlife encounter on the water that scared me was just inside Ocean City, Maryland Inlet, where my wife and I had dropped anchor to take a break and fish for flounder. We managed to catch a few flatties for supper, then some pesky, snapper bluefish came in, fish that were much too small to keep. We merely unhooked them and tossed them over the side to swim off. Just before sunset, I unhooked a tiny bluefish, tossed it over the gunwale, and watched a harbor seal rise within a foot of my hand and grab the bluefish. Then it just sat there, staring me eye to eye for the next 30 seconds, then slowly slipped beneath the surface. My wife and I were both shocked to see a seal that close, especially in that part of the world. The following morning, it was still just a few yards from the boat, swimming in the shallows, looking for another easy meal. Unfortunately, I never thought about taking a photo.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

donjuanluis said:


> How much Chardonnay was it? think I can guess on your mistery! we had same kind of creepy history with cabernet sauvignon.


A liter. Being classy people we had decanted it from the box to a Nalgene bottle.

I suspect we have a Chardonnay wight on board. As the hot summer weather gives way to a cooler fall we will learn if we also have a Cabernet wight.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Some years ago a couple of guys I know made a trip south. They could do a sun sight for lat so knew they were a bit north and offshore of San Diego Could smell land and for sure hear voices ahead .Heavy mist, little wind, no soundings. Lowered anchor and all available rope, still no soundings. Voices continued for three days as they slowly made their way east ,dragging their sounding gear.


----------



## John Casey (Mar 3, 2014)

SecondWindNC said:


> dinghy floating out in the open ocean


Growing up on the East Coast I came across a few orphan dinghies, both afloat and ashore.

Always had to be "brave" to peek over the side to see what might be lurking within...


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Up near God's Pocket we saw a deer on a rock bluff. Dad came about and dropped it with the 22. I rowed ashore to find a nice two point buck which I managed to drag down the beach and into the skiff. On the way back the dear wakes up and doesn't like the company. My running shoes were no match for flashing hooves and horns. Mortal combat all the way to along side where Dad reached down and dispatched him. A lot of blood which fortunately only a little was mine. No mystery here .It's the next island (Nigi) that has the t'son qua but that's another story.


----------



## Frag (Sep 7, 2012)

Capt Len said:


> Up near God's Pocket we saw a deer on a rock bluff. Dad came about and dropped it with the 22. I rowed ashore to find a nice two point buck which I managed to drag down the beach and into the skiff. On the way back the dear wakes up and doesn't like the company. My running shoes were no match for flashing hooves and horns. Mortal combat all the way to along side where Dad reached down and dispatched him. A lot of blood which fortunately only a little was mine. No mystery here .It's the next island (Nigi) that has the t'son qua but that's another story.


I would have crap my pants, nothing more dangerous and unpredictable than a dying animal...

You were lucky not to get hurt on this...


----------



## Seaman_3rdClass (Jul 3, 2014)

Slayer said:


> It is a fact that they can't. I am hooked on the walking dead tv series, and I always said if this were to happen I would live on a boat, and only come ashore for supplies.


Exactly! A few days ago I was telling my son (both are TWD fans) that the perfect place to live in a zombie apocalypse would be a large-ish sailboat. Quiet, powered by wind, and most importantly, protected from zombies! You can get most supplies and the little fuel that you might need from moored boats, which likewise should be free of zombies. In fact, sailors at sea would inherit the Earth in a zombie apocalypse, as they'd be mostly protected from the infection, zombie attacks, and general mayhem.

If Rick and his band ever figured that out, the series would come to a screeching halt. Another question that arose while watching it was, why don't they find an island and clear it out? Of course, the comics and show's creators are smart enough not to "find" a safe long-term place for our besieged band of walker-smashers, as walkers must be put down in every episode.

Oh well, thanks for entertaining my survivalist delusions!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Convention of power boaters from the Vancouver Yacht Club were in Victoria last summer. Could have sworn that some were zombies. Age and wealth surely can't do that without a virus. They're everywhere, no safe haven.


----------



## Seaman_3rdClass (Jul 3, 2014)

Capt Len said:


> Convention of power boaters from the Vancouver Yacht Club were in Victoria last summer. Could have sworn that some were zombies. Age and wealth surely can't do that without a virus. They're everywhere, no safe haven.


Another reason to stay the hell away from power boaters. They'll run out of gas soon enough and zombies can't siphon gas.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Seaman_3rdClass said:


> Exactly! A few days ago I was telling my son (both are TWD fans) that the perfect place to live in a zombie apocalypse would be a large-ish sailboat.


You may want to check out this thread: Would a sailboat be a good place to be in case of a zombie attack?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Capt Len said:


> Up near God's Pocket we saw a deer on a rock bluff. Dad came about and dropped it with the 22. I rowed ashore to find a nice two point buck which I managed to drag down the beach and into the skiff. On the way back the dear wakes up and doesn't like the company. My running shoes were no match for flashing hooves and horns. Mortal combat all the way to along side where Dad reached down and dispatched him. A lot of blood which fortunately only a little was mine. No mystery here .It's the next island (Nigi) that has the t'son qua but that's another story.


Sounds like the life of Pi right there!

Medsailor


----------



## PaulKroll (Jul 26, 2014)

Seaman_3rdClass said:


> Exactly! A few days ago I was telling my son (both are TWD fans) that the perfect place to live in a zombie apocalypse would be a large-ish sailboat. Quiet, powered by wind, and most importantly, protected from zombies! You can get most supplies and the little fuel that you might need from moored boats, which likewise should be free of zombies. In fact, sailors at sea would inherit the Earth in a zombie apocalypse, as they'd be mostly protected from the infection, zombie attacks, and general mayhem.
> 
> If Rick and his band ever figured that out, the series would come to a screeching halt. Another question that arose while watching it was, why don't they find an island and clear it out? Of course, the comics and show's creators are smart enough not to "find" a safe long-term place for our besieged band of walker-smashers, as walkers must be put down in every episode.
> 
> Oh well, thanks for entertaining my survivalist delusions!


I've been wondering about the real world apocalypse of utopian leftists and right wing fascists that are everywhere wanting to tell us all how to live our lives. On the sea maybe there is a place free of this kind of crap. I have noticed that most forums I visit don't even mention the sea.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my god it happened again. 

It was raining today, but we sailed anyway. Near the end of the sail we noticed that our Chardonnay was empty. Agahst! We clearly have a Chardonnay wight on board. There must be a ritual to excise this demon.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Minnesail said:


> Oh my god it happened again.
> 
> It was raining today, but we sailed anyway. Near the end of the sail we noticed that our Chardonnay was empty. Agahst! We clearly have a Chardonnay wight on board. There must be a ritual to excise this demon.


It'll cost you a bottle of Château Margaux, if you want to get rid of it. We wight righters don't come cheap.


----------



## PaulKroll (Jul 26, 2014)

Not my story (lucky for me) but it's definitely creepy as it gets.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/20/w...ptured-on-video-but-killers-go-free.html?_r=0


----------



## Atlas (Aug 21, 2012)

Seriously scary stuff PaulKroll. Piracy at sea is a big issue left to fester while the powers that be go looking up the skirts of every tin pot dictator who doesn't have oil.

But then again, maybe it's better that way, seeing how strong arm tactics have made an unpleasant place (the middle East) into a full fledged hell-hole.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

Once, around 1987, we were threading our way through the North Bay; the Spring Rains had been particularly effective, so we were being careful.
We passed a large tangled trunk of a tree, pretty much the remains of a faded Ent.
Later, by the Richmond-San Rafael Bridge, the Ent caught up with us.
Ginger pointed aft, as the Ent rose up out of the flotsam. Underneath was a Dark, Foul Shape.
Whether it came just recently from Vallejo, or Port Chicago, we never knew...
But there, caught in the Conning Tower, was the helpless Ent.

I'm glad that this thread was resurrected.

¬erindipity


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Some time back several years we were sailing back from Hilton Head to our slip and a storm started brewing north of Hilton Head... it started lighting and we hurried as best back but what struck us as very unusual was the lightning was black instead of the bright white color expected when visually looking at it... we thought is was very weird and sure enough science explains it... it was very interesting seeing that for sure!

Black Lightning Phenomenon


----------



## Aaron42 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing really creepy. But I have two kind of odd stories. I was cruising around the lake one night with a friend who had fallen asleep. It was a fairly calm night. Back on shore there must have been some kind of party or event where they release several candle powered paper lanterns (basically a paper bag with a candle in the bottom that floats up in the air). There were probably 10 or 15 of them up in the air. I woke my friend up feigning astonishment and told her that they had been swarming around really quickly, then stopping. Then swarming around and then stopping. I had her going for a minute. 

Another instance I looked up during the day time and saw what appeared to be an airplane with tiny wings on the front and wide fat wings on the back. I thought "huh, that's the oddest looking plane I have ever seen". A few minutes later it appeared to separate into 2 pieces and I realized that what I thought was a single airplane was actually a B2 being refueled. 

I sail on an inland lake in the middle of the city. At night there are plenty of lit up landmarks to navigate by. There's a hospital to the north, a row of restaurants along the eastern shore, TV antennas off to the Northeast, a lighted picnic area on the south shore, the downtown towers off to the southeast, the harbor lights to the southwest. My only fear is a massive city wide power outage that leaves me on the lake completely in the dark.


----------



## PaulKroll (Jul 26, 2014)

Here is a long thread on reddit about creepy and weird sailing encounters.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/2fdon4


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

I had to move our boat out of the way of an approaching fall gale(not unusual). The storm was stronger than predicted and my protection was not the best, but better than nothing when I took this photo through the port.

As the storm clocked around all night, it felt like I was being hunted. The gale eventually found an open alley - to me, and sent wind and waves the likes of which I'd never experienced on a mooring.

Fatigue finally put me to sleep in the wee hours. Then suddenely(I thought), I was startled awake by the sound of an anxious woman's voice, calling my name.

I bolted up out of the berth to find myself standing in the most eery, dead, calm, 6 hours later.

The sun was shining brightly and I realized, it was Halloween.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Two years ago, after all the boats had been pulled, probably late November or early December I visited my boat on the hard. It was late afternoon dead calm and foggy on the water. As foggy as it was over the harbor it was clear on land. 


I took a walk out to the end of the dock to admire how thick the fog was. 

All of a sdudden I heard someone call for help. I froze and listened intently to try and pin point a direction through the fog. 

Nothing for a few seconds and then again. "Heeelllllppppp". The voice was faint but clear, yet the fog made me wonder if I was imagining things. It was so calm, not a bird or the lap of a wave. 

There was a couple of workers at the now closed for the season restaurant next door. I heard one say to the other "did you hear that? Some one is calling for help. 

Again I hear "helllpppp hellllpppp. My adrenaline is pumping and I'm wondering if it's coming from the island across the harbor or what. 

I call out into the fog several times but get no reply. Then again heeellllppp. 

I decide that better safe than sorry, so I call 911 on my mobile. The fire department and police responded.

They called the islands inhabitants and searched best they could. 

No one was reported missing, never heard a thing.

One thing I'm sure of, someone out there was repeatedly calling for help.


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)

Crossing the Gulf of Alaska a year ago I had the midnight to 4AM watch. I was just watching the bow wave as we blasted along at about 7 knots and see an eye about 10 inches in diameter go down the starboard side just under the surface. A few minutes later I see another and realize they are moon jellies.


This year we were anchored in Tonsina Bay when we here a rumble like the anchor chain dragging only it was much louder and came from all sides of the boat at the same time. Realized it was an earthquake, there was a 6.2 60-80 miles west of us.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

> One thing I'm sure of, someone out there was repeatedly calling for help.


Or someone has peacocks. The cops down near Beacon Hill Park in Victoria get lots of calls about this, it's the peacocks that roam near the zoo.


----------

